# Recover deleted e-mail in Windows Live Mail



## thetopcyborg (Nov 5, 2006)

hey all,
my dad deleted the mails he thought useless 3-4 days ago. but in those was the CD-key of windows Vista RC1.....how can i recover it...

i now i want to get them back as microsoft says that my account has reached the limits of getting a windows vista cd key and i don't guess anyone would be so generous to share his(or her) Cd key with me(hey, if any generous soul is there, PM me the key as it wont be piracy-microsoft allows 10 windows to run on one key)

ty in advance


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 21, 2007)

Has it been deleted from the deleted items folder as well. If not it would definitely be there


----------

